
Magic Leap Ripped Off Those Awesome UI Concepts - chriskanan
http://gizmodo.com/magic-leap-ripped-off-those-awesome-ui-concepts-1682716916
======
chriskanan
The Magic Leap images almost look as if they just applied an edge filter to
the original videos/images, and then they were cleaned up a bit with an image
editor.

------
billconan
occlusion and transparency are really difficult problems for AR. judging from
the demo images, they seem have solved them. but I have never heard of any
display technology claimed so.

~~~
DanBC
The line drawings are the magic leap drawings, submitted in a patent
application.

The other images are nothing to do with magic leap and are screen grabs from
art projects or design concepts.

~~~
billconan
I'm talking about the video on their website:
[http://www.magicleap.com/#/home](http://www.magicleap.com/#/home)

if they can really achieve this effect, then it will be shocking. if this is
just design concept, it is misleading.

------
randomflavor
they are not patenting the ui/ux - they are showing examples of what their
tech (the patent) can do.

------
_almosnow
This sends a terrible message to all designers and people involved in the
industry out there; specially to the ones that are in an early stage in their
careers.

